# Green Goo



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Nearest I've come to that is cobb walled cottage, in this case it gave some bad insulation resistance readings and r1+r2 readings due to switch contacts and socket contacts dirty/Sulphated.

If it's in and working I'd recommend that the periodic inspection frequency is increased to monitor the situation:thumbsup: or if it's Bad then rewire


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

cornishsparks said:


> GREEN GOO DISEASE
> 
> Anyone come accross this stuff leaking out of old stranded T & E cables.
> Just done a PIR on a vets surgery and found it leaking out of switches as well.
> ...


 
Cables from late '60s early 70s were insulated with a pvc variant called asathene
This is an extract from an article I saved years ago, so its not my opinion



Its origin is the plasticiser used to provide flexibility in the PVC 
polymer compound. This is generally di-octyl phthalate, which over time 
or with excessive heat has reacted with the copper conductors to produce 
copper phthalate (hence the green colour) suspended in the liquid 
plasticiser. The material is of health concern, so should be handled 
with care – gloves should be used and waste disposed of properly. 
Industry guidance is generally as follows, if green gunge is seen. 
Although there does not appear to be a problem with the electrical 
performance or safety of the cable itself, any exuded gunge should be 
removed as it can cause corrosion or affect the action of switches and 
terminations, potentially resulting in tracking / overheating. It can 
also cause cosmetic problems such as staining. The affected circuits 
should be rewired as soon as possible. 

As for the rewiring of same, ????


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

The place is riddled with the stuff.
Hve to talk them into a rewire with Dado trunking.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Any pictures?

Can you sell it off a ECO-Friendly? After all it is green!


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

*goo*

Will ry and post some


----------

